# my new cluster in 2006 tfsi TT



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

hours and date arent correct yet, just testing all before...

New one



















old one









:mrgreen:


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Quite a difference. Did you do this yourself?

Challenging?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

no, the recoding and programing of the 2010 cluster was done by a friend of mine.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice job, looking more up to date. Any new features programmed with the install ?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

for now, only the standard features of the white displays, more features than the normal 2007 one.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks to me like its a 2013 cluster not 2010 mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

The cluster is from a 2011 car. Built in 27-10-2010


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Usually when battery is disconnected etc the date on the cluster reverts back to build date and yours is showing 2013

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry but my car is a 2006 model, and first time i disconnect the original cluster and batery and reinstall the original one . The clock and date came to 2013 also.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

ironically this cluster came from UK, with 145300 miles. So Also the milage and the speedcounter must be programed to count right in Km\h. And of course, use the dials in Km instead of the original from UK with miles and km\h in the background.


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice!!

I am also interested in doing this to a red cluster and changing it to the new white cluster.

What parts do I need to look for to do this???

Car is 2.0T S Tronic


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

And pre-2009


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

You need just that. A cluster from 2010, 2011 or newer. In 2009 i think that are both styles in the marketing, depends the model. And someone that can read the " new" cluster, program again with new software and than recode the cluster with the immo from your car keys, decide the miles, etc etc...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Good work... Looks much more modern now.

Is the mileage really stored on the cluster and can be coded that easily? On BMW's the mileage is stored on the light control module... And any tampering produces a tamper dot.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mileage is stored in EVERY module on the car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

When i try the new cluster to check of all is OK before read the cluster EPROM . it shows the old milage from the car, my real km was inserted before the new coding,


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Good mod


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

I also think to replace it...

Can you tell which tools are needed to program cluster? Is VCDS enought or need some special tool for read EEPROM data directly from cluster?

Please provide more details


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

hello, the VCDS is not enough. For what i saw, the eeprom was read with a proper tool for the effect, if i´m not in error 5 wires was welded in the mother board to acess the eeprom, than the original eeprom was loaded with another file.

After that step, the rest was done with VCDS.

I use an UK cluster, because of the low price and also because in portugal its very difficult to find this kind of parts in scrap yards.

For me, its a well worth mod to do . And in the end was a very cheap mod indeed.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> hello, the VCDS is not enough. For what i saw, the eeprom was read with a proper tool for the effect, if i´m not in error 5 wires was welded in the mother board to acess the eeprom, than the original eeprom was loaded with another file.
> 
> After that step, the rest was done with VCDS.
> 
> ...


Can you please ask your friend what exact tools(programmer, software) use, on which pins he connect them and if he only copy old eprom and flash it on new cluster or he modify it before flash  And if he offer maybe some remotoe support to do this  
Thanks.

Best regards, _Dejan_


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The displays look good in white


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> > hello, the VCDS is not enough. For what i saw, the eeprom was read with a proper tool for the effect, if i´m not in error 5 wires was welded in the mother board to acess the eeprom, than the original eeprom was loaded with another file.
> ...


got pm


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

I have one question because I didn't understand your answer about functions on new cluster... 
Do you have same functions on it or do you have some aditional function? Does needles sweep when you turn on ignition?
Thanks.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> I have one question because I didn't understand your answer about functions on new cluster...
> Do you have same functions on it or do you have some aditional function? Does needles sweep when you turn on ignition?
> Thanks.


Yes, have adicional function as lap timer, another way of displaying fuel consumption, and yes it does have needles sweep


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> Yes, have adicional function as lap timer, another way of displaying fuel consumption, and yes it does have needles sweep


Great thanks 
So now I must find one white cluster or TTS one 
Are there some limits which version of clusters can be used to do this mod?
Now I have 8J0 920 930 C:

```
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 C    HW: 8J0 920 930 C
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H20 0070  
   Revision: D0H20003    Serial number: 2249F003012188
   Coding: 0064118
   Shop #: WSC 07161 298 194270
   VCID: 2C530083F69B
```
For now Im found:
TT 2011: 8J0 920 930 T
TT 2011: 8J0 920 930 PX
TTS 2011: 8J0 920 930 Q
TTS 2013: 8J0 920 930 QX

Will all of them fit?
What about kilometers? Are they important? Must be less then old one that cluster can be programmed or is not important?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

i have used one cluster from an UK car, you can use clusters from 2009( dont know witch exact month they came in white) until 2013\14 ones, petrol or diesel ( as the cluster must be recoded and programed), the question here is, if you want to re-use your brackground dials or not( if you buy a cheaper one diesel or with mph ).

the kilometers are not important, if you can manage to program all the cluster properly.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> i have used one cluster from an UK car, you can use clusters from 2009( dont know witch exact month they came in white) until 2013\14 ones, petrol or diesel ( as the cluster must be recoded and programed), the question here is, if you want to re-use your brackground dials or not( if you buy a cheaper one diesel or with mph ).
> 
> the kilometers are not important, if you can manage to program all the cluster properly.


Thanks for usefull informations...
I now more understand things  If I don't wan't remove dial background from old cluster and move it to new one(to avoid break something) I need buy cluster with same units and RPM range(One from 2.0 TFSI TT or TTS)...
Probably I will not change dial background and will buy one which already have right background... What about kmh max range? TT cluster have max range to 280kmh but TTS one have max 300kmh is this also not important?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

No problem doing it with the TTS cluster, the range is properly calibrated so is fine. you can even use a TT RS one, and it work just fine.


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

So am i right in saying that a TTS cluster will fit directly into a pre-facelift 2.0T FWD and only requires coding through vcds?

Interested in doing this also, so any advice would be appreciated


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

You can use the TTS cluster, but you cant code it only with VCDS, to program all the cluster ( TTS or another you choose) you must first read the EPROM and change it( this part i cant help with further details because i only saw a part of the work in progress. In the second step with the cluster instaled in the car, vcds was used to Adjust the rest of the coding. BUT vcds alone cant do all things .


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its the first time im considering doing such a retrofit so havent got a clue lol

not too sure who I can find to read/write the eeprom, if anyone knows someone who can do it, let us all know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Undisputed_88 said:


> Its the first time im considering doing such a retrofit so havent got a clue lol
> 
> not too sure who I can find to read/write the eeprom, if anyone knows someone who can do it, let us all know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Maybe some company which sell used clusters and advertising that they match miles/kilometers but you will need send them original cluster and all keys...

*tdi_van:* Do you maybe know why we must read old eeprom and flash new one? I know that TT have immo in cluster and this is reason why we must recode keys with new cluster. Must we read EEPROM only to get cluster PIN and milleage/kilometers or is there something else?
Do you maybe have some pictures of procedure? Do you maybe know where is this eeprom located(mark it on picture)? do you maybe know where was eeprom flash tool soldered?
Thanks for any detail info...


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

its hard to explain what i saw, my english isnt that good . but the eeprom in located in back cluster board, i can take pictures for you to see, i have one custer opened at home. in my case 5 wires was solded in several points in the board ( not directly in eeprom chip), more informations regarding this step i cant give you because i only saw this.

about the keys, i only take one with me. the others i left at home. but all 3 are working.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

forgot to say(about the procedure in the eeprom), maybe there is another way to read the eeprom, it depends of the hardware of the person who reads the cluster, so the information given by me its only refering my case and the tool used for the job


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Any additional info & picture is welcome... More info we have more possibility we have to find someone who know things and provide us full tutorial...


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> forgot to say(about the procedure in the eeprom), maybe there is another way to read the eeprom, it depends of the hardware of the person who reads the cluster, so the information given by me its only refering my case and the tool used for the job


@tdi_van, I need to contact you, how can I do this? I'm very interested in this mod, I actually have the new counter and also some issues..... Maybe you can help me to contact your friend, or go there, please help!!!


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

@tdi_van I can't respond to PM yet, as I'm too new in the forum, but it is kind of complex to explain, but I'll try:

I have a TT 3.2 V6:










With this cluster:



















And I want to do as you did, with this TTS cluster:



















Problem is the immobilizer from the TTS one doesn't allow the car to start, which is normal. So truing to access the TTS cluster is a problem via VCDS as it throws this error:










The guy that tried to do the fix for me in Spain couldn't do it, and he stopped there, as he said the TTS cluster is defective.... I don't know, and somewhere else in Spain there is a guy that says he might be able to read the EPROM, and sold here and there, and maybe use the components from the TT cluster and put them into the TTS one, and swap the immobilizer etc, but still no response from him.

After seeing what you've done, and me being in Andorra, I would go to Portugal!!! To make this if necessary. I really really want to have this mod in my car, and I have been waiting for this for the last 4 month now.... Can you help?

I don't know if it's ok to give you my email as I can't PM anyone.

HELP man!! Thx in advance! Muito Obrigado!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

i will reply to your email when i leave the work, let see if i can help you with that.

because the eeprom must me read first , only than it can be programmed and read the immo from your car and recode to new cluster.

i cant help providing the correct steps as i dont know how to do it, but for certain my friend who did the job can help you.


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> i will reply to your email when i leave the work, let see if i can help you with that.
> 
> because the eeprom must me read first , only than it can be programmed and read the immo from your car and recode to new cluster.
> 
> i cant help providing the correct steps as i dont know how to do it, but for certain my friend who did the job can help you.


These are great news @tdi_van, I really really appreciate your help!!! Do you also speak Spanish?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

perdona , yo no lo sei hablar espanhol. pero consigo comprenderlo un poquito


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> perdona , yo no lo sei hablar espanhol. pero consigo comprenderlo un poquito


Hahahha, ok ok, gracias!!! I'll wait for your response, I'll stick to english as I guess these are forum rules, otherwise we will get banned!!!!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

:lol: my spanish is funny, isnt it? [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## zip it (May 28, 2012)

Really like the white dials. I was thinking about this myself as my current display is starting to pixelate, Hazzy Dayz offer a red display for £200+VAT, unfortunately the white is £625+VAT and far too expensive for what it is.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

You can buy a used white dis cluster and can recode it for less than 1\3 of the price you say they ask


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Just to say. A bird told me that another cluster are going to be fitted today. Hernán with a big smile in Andorra roads.

TTS cluster in a 3.2 TT....


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking forward to the TTS cluster retrofit into the 3.2

Are there any differences betweenthe manual and s tronic clusters or are they all the same?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Cant really say with 100%. But i think its only the coding.. I dont do this, só i really cant answer that with certain. Later the owner of the 3.2 shows the results in is car.


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> Cant really say with 100%. But i think its only the coding.. I dont do this, só i really cant answer that with certain. Later the owner of the 3.2 shows the results in is car.


Hey guys, @tdi_van is correct! I saw this post and after waiting for 4 months, I finally got in contact with the correct person, a guy that knows electronics, and knows what he's doing.

Basically, most people wouldn't even want to touch the cluster for so many reasons, I guess this is a very delicate component and if you screw it up, you are doomed to get a new one or lead into more repairs, whatever.... main point is, the method used in my cluster from the TTS needed to be accessed by soldering some cables to the board (I have no clue where, but I'll ask) and then accessing it via PC. Once this is done, you need to use some cracked software and then some coding through VCDS so you can mirror both clusters.

Remember, this is an aesthetic and functionality MOD ONLY, keeping the exact same information from the original cluster, same KM have been transferred to the TTS cluster, and the original TT cluster can still be installed back to the car.

I will put some pictures of if when I receive it, hopefully today at 4 PM will be in my hands! Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiha!



Undisputed_88 said:


> Looking forward to the TTS cluster retrofit into the 3.2
> Are there any differences between the manual and s tronic clusters or are they all the same?


I actually don't really think so, as this is electronics. I guess the only difference is in the dials, which can show MPH vs KPH and also speed and rev meters are different, but as the information is sent electronically, as in the case of S-Tronic or Manual, I think/believe the information is exactly the same, the display is like a small tv screen, so it will show whatever info has been sent to it.

Also speedo will actually just send the correct information and no anything related to the dials. if your car can't do 300kph it will never go that fat, as your car is not capable of doing this.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

clock is ticking.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> clock is ticking.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Time's UP!!!

I got my TTS cluster working in my TT!! This guy from Portugal did the "impossible" and for a fraction of what some people are charging, AND I can keep my old cluster if I want to sell my car with the old one.

This guy is a genius, he mirrored/cloned both clusters, and everything is exactly the same as it was before, but with all the features of the TTS cluster. I will make good pictures and maybe a video and will post it on a separate post.

HUGE THANKS to @tdi_van, and to Claudio from Portugal, which I don't know if he has an account here!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

top man!!

this is one of the mods i plan to do also, so looking forward to the write up!!


----------



## RAJ20VT (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, would you like to sell your old one? I need the silver rings around the speed & rev counter? Mine rattle and as far as I'm aware can't be purchased separately!!


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

Undisputed_88 said:


> top man!!
> 
> this is one of the mods i plan to do also, so looking forward to the write up!!


Will let you know Undisputed_88!!


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

RAJ20VT said:


> Hi, would you like to sell your old one? I need the silver rings around the speed & rev counter? Mine rattle and as far as I'm aware can't be purchased separately!!


Check here: http://www.matchapart.com/part.php?page ... &page1=25&


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

RAJ20VT said:


> Hi, would you like to sell your old one? I need the silver rings around the speed & rev counter? Mine rattle and as far as I'm aware can't be purchased separately!!


his old one still can be used in the car, because its 100% working.

i have one front end, with the rings , that i dont need because its from a spare cluster... but infortunaly there are some marks on it. i can take some pictures for you to see...


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheers!

Also psycho29TT i sent you a PM?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

tdi_van said:


>


Wtf? :lol:


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

loool, funny face...


----------



## zip it (May 28, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> You can buy a used white dis cluster and can recode it for less than 1\3 of the price you say they ask


Easy for you to say, only I'm not that handy so need some help :wink:


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

zip it said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy a used white dis cluster and can recode it for less than 1\3 of the price you say they ask
> ...


Ask him, tdi_van put me in contact with the cluster guru!



Undisputed_88 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Also psycho29TT i sent you a PM?


Right! Will contact you tomorrow!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

psycho29TT said:


> Ask him, tdi_van put me in contact with the cluster guru!
> 
> !


 :wink: here to help


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

psycho29TT said:


> zip it said:
> 
> 
> > tdi_van said:
> ...


Thanks mate!!


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

Short video of the TTS cluster on my MY2007 MK2 TT!!!


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!! Especially the needle sweep!!

Looks much better than the red DIS


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Deffo a lot better mate 
Would look even better if you used your old red needles

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Deffo a lot better mate
> Would look even better if you used your old red needles
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


True. Dont know why but i also prefer the red needles. Let se if i can upload one video of mine.


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

Undisputed_88 said:


> Nice!! Especially the needle sweep!!
> Looks much better than the red DIS


+1, agree and love it!


1wheelonly said:


> Deffo a lot better mate
> Would look even better if you used your old red needles





tdi_van said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Deffo a lot better mate
> ...


I never thought of that when I received the cluster, I just wanted to install it. Don't miss the red needles, but maybe you are right, if I ever get tired of them, I might swap them to see if I like them better or not.

Please do a video!!!! Thx guys!


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

tdi_van said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Deffo a lot better mate
> ...


also like the red needles. But the rest is great!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

edit....


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> Here a quick video( sorry bad quality),
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/aurelio.machad ... 4953005332


Link do not work


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

my bad...

sorry the video quality.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That looks great well done guys, obridago 8)


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> obridago 8)


its Obrigado.. :wink:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

tdi_van said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > obridago 8)
> ...


haha never even noticed I spelt it wrong! anyway great mod and love Portugal first summer I haven't been in years


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


you love portugal or Algarve? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

haha well granted I have stayed at most towns in the Algarve some of them several times. My favourite town is Carvoeiro it is really small but the people are nice. I like the drive down to Seville and stopping at some of the Spanish villages just across the border they are nice and totally different from other parts of Spain I have been to. I have also stayed in Lisbon and was there for the champions league final, been to Madeira as well which although quite quiet is a lovely place. Need to try somewhere else next time any recommendations? don't make me impress you with my Portuguese


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

tdi_van said:


> my bad...
> 
> sorry the video quality.


You have high average fuel consumption  hehehe
Looks great... I almost 1 month searching on ebays pages for TTS cluster(For normal price, one is selling for 500€) and can't find it  Looks like I must wait more time to get one


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

:lol: the average is because i drove the car about 3km in a high hill street, the engine isnt even at 90º.

is not a problem of right foot :mrgreen:


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> You have high average fuel consumption  hehehe


Better average in normal conditions..










:wink: :wink:


----------



## Serch (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello.

I want to change my old cluster.

Please, can send me the contact of the person who can make the change??

(excuse my poor english)

Thx!!!!


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Serch said:


> Hello.
> 
> I want to change my old cluster.
> 
> ...


were are you from?

i can get you in touch with my friend. no problem.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Would be interested in knowing this as well.


----------



## tvieira (Mar 12, 2016)

tdi_van said:


> You need just that. A cluster from 2010, 2011 or newer. In 2009 i think that are both styles in the marketing, depends the model. And someone that can read the " new" cluster, program again with new software and than recode the cluster with the immo from your car keys, decide the miles, etc etc...


boas, podes mandar msg com o contacto da pessoa que te fez isso pf ? tenho um quadrante de um tts para aplicar e não sei de ninguém que me faça esse trabalho. . obrigado


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

tvieira said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> > You need just that. A cluster from 2010, 2011 or newer. In 2009 i think that are both styles in the marketing, depends the model. And someone that can read the " new" cluster, program again with new software and than recode the cluster with the immo from your car keys, decide the miles, etc etc...
> ...


pequisa por laualf , ou claudio alfaiate ( ele é de sintra), como n tens acesso ainda as mensagens privadas n te consigo enviar o perfil dele


----------



## tvieira (Mar 12, 2016)

tdi_van said:


> tvieira said:
> 
> 
> > tdi_van said:
> ...


obrigado, já me tinham dado o facebook dele mas não me responde ás msg portanto já não deve fazer esses trabalhos, penso eu. . eu sou do Porto mas ás vezes vou á vagspeed ai a sintra, vou ter de arranjar outra solução. . obrigado na mesma amigo


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

fazer faz, é o trabalho dele praticamente.


----------



## tvieira (Mar 12, 2016)

tdi_van said:


> fazer faz, é o trabalho dele praticamente.


pois acredito, mas como não responde não tenho mais maneira de o contactar. .


----------

